# Im broke so im looking for tips on free mods to a '98 200sx



## pazz3k2002 (Jul 16, 2003)

I've read this site for a while and I've seen some really good tips for 200sx's. I have a 98 se with 75K. I've tightened the throttle, and I have a K&N a/f. I have other mods, but specifically for performance thats it. I wanted to know if theres anything else that you guys can recommend to me that wouldnt cost me any money but possibly get me a few horses. I printed out the directions on advancing the timing, is that something i should be considering without a timing light?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you don't have a timing light, _don't_ try to advance your timing.

I'm afraid you've picked one of the most expensive hobbies out there - tuning a car. There's not much that costs more than modifying your car, especially Nissans. Parts for these cars are very expensive for very little gain.

If you're stuck on building your car for cheap, keep an eye on the classifieds for good deals. I was able to get an intake for $60, which is a pretty smoking deal.


----------



## pazz3k2002 (Jul 16, 2003)

you're right, parts have been hard to come by. i've been scouting ebay just about daily for anything for my car. I keep seeing the cheap front strut braces and apexi mufflers, are those worth anything? and does anyone know about a 98' G20 ecu? would that be somwething i could swap out? i've read it works well on older models........


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

pazz...I got a apexi muffler from ebay and had acustom weld/muffler shop install it...that cost me about $100 total, the difference is pretty nice compared to the factory (some may disagree)
you can also biuld a custom CAI....do a search and look for nostrodomas write up on it.
The ECU is goin to be pretty expensive unless u luck out finding one cheap.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey...even advancing the timing is not cheap....
Just add up the money you'll have to pay for the 93 octane!!!


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I put 93 octane in anyway, you could always do the open airbox mod. Though it makes more nosie than anything else. I've got the K&N Filter ziptied to the top of the air box and a stripepd interior.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

tighten ur throttle cable


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oops, read faster, liu, he already did...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

the only answer to free/cheap is --custom--

take for example this guy from SR20DEforums.com

SmoothDaddyFig: 
[email protected]=Nitrous / [email protected]=All-Motor 154hp








^^ he is the master of custom and cheap ... his car is stripped , and has : custom CAI , custom side exhaust , PS header , timing adv 19* ... and alot more.

[here is a search for his posts on that forum]
http://sr20deforum.com/search.php?searchid=11467&page=1


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *the only answer to free/cheap is --custom--
> 
> take for example this guy from SR20DEforums.com
> 
> ...


HOLY $HIT!!! TALK ABOUT BIG TIME RICE BOY!


----------



## super200sx (Jul 16, 2003)

go to ebay an an it get an intake adapter for 10$ comes wit the filter an it is really easy to install. an that k&n filter isnt really good cuz it is in ur airbox. Take out all that shit an put the intake adapter to mass-airflow sensor an it will give you more hp then you have now.


Holla at ya boy


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *tighten ur throttle cable *


haha that won't give you more power...maybe the illusion of more power though...


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

How would tightening your throttle cable in anyway enhance performance.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no real power jes better throttle response


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Do the open airbox mod, and advancing the timing, that helped me a tad. I also stripped the interior if you really want to get a little and i mean "little" extra speed, it helps.


----------



## pazz3k2002 (Jul 16, 2003)

i'll give it all a shot.
the open airbox..... is that going to be better/worse than a custom (ie homemade) cai?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

nowhere near as good, but at the price, it's unbeatable.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Use small asian girl as driver=60-100+ pound weight loss 

J/k, try taking out the sound deadening material. You can lose a couple of pounds off the car there. Any weight loss where you throw stuff out of the car is free & cheap. Take out the spare tire, and if u want rear seats.

On a second thought, the asian girl doesn't sound like a bad mod.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yah, right... 100 pound weight loss, plus a 45 mph speed limiter (that's the point at which my 85 pound asian girlfriend says i'm going too fast)...  ....i'd vote for a 12 year old american kid... never watch world's scariest police chases?

taking out seats sucks... start with the sound deadening material if you're serious about it and not worried about road noise. take out all the junk in your trunk... EXCEPT your spare and changing equipment (unless you enjoy walking)... at least your car will be clean.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

niky said:


> *
> taking out seats sucks... start with the sound deadening material if you're serious about it and not worried about road noise. take out all the junk in your trunk... EXCEPT your spare and changing equipment (unless you enjoy walking)... at least your car will be clean. *


Actually all you need is a can of fix a flat. It weighs a pound vs the 20 for the jack and spare.

EDIT: Unless you get a blowout then you are just stuck but you should not be driving your race car on the street in the first place.


----------



## pazz3k2002 (Jul 16, 2003)

i think the small asian girl is the best mod i've heard of yet.....
let's see what they got on e-bay ; )


----------



## pazz3k2002 (Jul 16, 2003)

allright, so far theres been 145 visitors. im sure theres some other mods that, while maybe not free, are at least inexpensive... c'mon people i need to go faster!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmm... you could try ghetto "hyper-grounding"... simply string up audio cable or good electrical cable to the negative terminal on the battery and ground different parts of your engine bay... this is supposed to optimize the function of your electrical system, and has been shown to give a few hp on most cars...

*Disclaimer*... at most it will give you something like 3 hp or so, but that is only under ideal conditions and with a fully-optimized set-up, might gain you absolutely nothing, depending on where you ground, but it will help your system either way.


----------

